# I am in a bit of a mood today.



## LoveLonely (Dec 8, 2013)

I am a male. I love my fiance. She loves me. I love it when we cuddle. I love it when we talk about our feelings. She takes care of me. She will never let me go. She is a sexual animal, and I have to serve her. She knows what is best for me. Sometimes I forget what is best for me, and then there is "hell" to pay. I confess that I don't REALLY forget what is best for me. I just like to be reminded who is in charge. I hope this is what heaven is like: only with more money.


----------



## minebeloved (Nov 7, 2013)

usually when i'm in a mood it's food related or i'm sleep deprived.....maybe your not talking about that kind of mood.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not quite sure what you're getting at, OP. It sounds like you have (want?) a dominant partner, and she cracks down when you show any initiative of your own?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Is there a question in there?


----------



## LoveLonely (Dec 8, 2013)

No question. I'm just a metaphorical bird chirping because he is happy. And she might crack down on me if I DON'T take initiative.


----------



## daSaint (Sep 20, 2013)

enjoy it bro!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

